# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Lắp đầu in 3D vào máy CNC

## Ledngochan

Mình muốn lắp đầu in 3D vào con CNC full servo để in chân chữ, mình chưa có hiểu nhiều về máy in 3D, mong các bác chỉ giáo ạ.

----------


## ktshung

> Mình muốn lắp đầu in 3D vào con CNC full servo để in chân chữ, mình chưa có hiểu nhiều về máy in 3D, mong các bác chỉ giáo ạ.


khó lắm bạn, nếu vậy bạn phải rất rành về Mach3 để điều khiển đầu in, bộ đùn, nhiệt độ ... vv..vv.. . Mình đã từng thử và đã bỏ ý định

----------


## Ledngochan

> khó lắm bạn, nếu vậy bạn phải rất rành về Mach3 để điều khiển đầu in, bộ đùn, nhiệt độ ... vv..vv.. . Mình đã từng thử và đã bỏ ý định


Có thể bỏ mach3, dùng phần chuyển động của CNC, lấy xung từ mạch máy in 3D được không bác?

----------


## anhcos

Mình nghĩ là được, có thể tháo và đảo giắc tín hiệu driver tương ứng với bo điều khiển.

----------

Ledngochan

----------


## ktshung

> Mình nghĩ là được, có thể tháo và đảo giắc tín hiệu driver tương ứng với bo điều khiển.


bác cứ làm đi rồi biết, em nói thật đó. Ngày trước em lấy tín hiệu pul dir từ arduino nối vào 3 driver ngoài (mức cao/thấp, 1-5ms đủ kiểu cả), kết quả chạy  nhưng in mất bước dù sét chậm đến cực độ (em thử TB6065, HBS86, nhatson ...), mà gắn mấy con driver bằng cái móng tay của nó thì bình thường, em gian khổ với nó mất 6 tháng, có mấy anh Tây lông cũng bị giống em, rốt cục kết luận một câu: "phần cứng không tương thích", em chỉ biết thế, trình của em hạn hẹp nên ko biết nó ko tương thích ra nàm thao. Mộng của em là làm cái máy in bêtong ra mấy sản phẩm bỏ sân vườn nhưng đành giang dở. Lý thuyết thì ok nhưng làm rồi cả tỷ vấn đề bác à. Em ko có ý làm nhụt chí bác chủ, nếu bác giải quyết được thì chỉ em với. Hôm trước có 1 bác cũng vấp như em sau đó điên trao đổi, cuối cùng bác ấy thành công với 1 loại driver nào đó em ko nhớ (em không tin lắm nên tính chờ một thời gian điện hỏi lại mà quên khuấy), bác chủ có thể lục lại chủ đề này em đăng ngày xưa để đọc. Thanks

----------

Ledngochan

----------

